# manual swap?



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

I would like to start by saying sorry if you y'all have seen a lot of people asking this question. I used the search, and I could not find anything helpful.

I have a future project and I was wondering if there are any manuals that bolt up to the 2.5T. 

Been debating a mk7.5 Golf R and throwing the 2.5T engine from the rs3/ttrs in. I have seen a lot of EU folk do it. but none have mated a manual. 

Before you get started......

I know-I know, the DSG is faster.


----------



## bsosa69 (Nov 21, 2005)

Probably easier to rebuild the motor in a Golf R with forged intermals, bigger turbo etc.

That way you already have the manual transmission.

I'm sure it's possible but very expensive. Ridiculously expensive. If the Euro guys are doing it see what parts they are using. Or use a lot of google translations to communicate with them. The search for the answers and the execution of your project will be very difficult and very expensive but you will have a one of a kind car if you pull it off.


Sent from my LG-H871S using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

bsosa69 said:


> Probably easier to rebuild the motor in a Golf R with forged intermals, bigger turbo etc.
> 
> That way you already have the manual transmission.
> 
> ...


That’s exactly what I want, a very unique beast. 

I’ve been debating building the motor or swapping. The only thing I can reasonable swap in is a 2.5T . Since I love how it sounds and makes great power. However I want a manual


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Do the 2.5T swap... 
I think you can use the 6 speed manual box from the TTRS 8J mk2
That car had manual and DSG (DQ500) from factory...
But you need to check... Only my info for you to work with...  









Audi TTRS 2.5 8J GEARBOX MANUAL RARE LNA CODE LOW MILEAGE TT RS RS3 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Audi TTRS 2.5 8J GEARBOX MANUAL RARE LNA CODE LOW MILEAGE TT RS RS3 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





Sent fra min SM-N975F via Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

A3SBQ said:


> Do the 2.5T swap...
> I think you can use the 6 speed manual box from the TTRS 8J mk2
> That car had manual and DSG (DQ500) from factory...
> But you need to check... Only my info for you to work with...
> ...



That’s definitely an option. The mk2 2.5T is definitely different from the mk3 2.5T. If that manual transmission would fit the new mk3 , we’d be in business.

What are your thoughts on that ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Booth CEPA and DAZA engine mates to the "same" DQ500 gearbox (only TCU revision between mk2 and mk3) 
So the Manuel 6 speed gearbox should mate to the DAZA engine in theory... 
Search up SAR - Turbotechnik on YouTube. 
They are making a video in this as we write... But by som reasons they use another gearbox! 
Might have to do with what's available as the mk2 TTRS with manual gearbox is not very common. But I think this is the best option for plug and play... 

Keep us informed.... I like unike build that are not suitable for all... 😉👍


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

A3SBQ said:


> Booth CEPA and DAZA engine mates to the "same" DQ500 gearbox (only TCU revision between mk2 and mk3)
> So the Manuel 6 speed gearbox should mate to the DAZA engine in theory...
> Search up SAR - Turbotechnik on YouTube.
> They are making a video in this as we write... But by som reasons they use another gearbox!
> ...


Thank you for all the helpful info. I did some research while I was at work. Your theory sounds solid. 

Before I move forward searching for more info, I have another pressing concern. North America only got the mk2 TTRS in manual. I assume that the UK got a DSG/S tronic trans option, but do they both share the same exact motor? US spec VS EU spec... if that makes sense. 

Based on some research they are, I also don't see why they wouldn't be ( emissions ?? nooo ) So swapping a manual onto the mk3 would work.


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

I would think the engine blocks are the same despite the emissions difference between Europe and US cars...  

Sent fra min SM-N975F via Tapatalk


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)

I am here with you. I in the research phase for a manual swap on my S3. I am not looking to do a motorswap with it.

My list of things I have figured out about the swap so far. 


Front Axles are the same between Manual and DSG cars, so is the rear Drive shaft. 
Trans Mounts are the same. 

Parts that I know are needed:
Shifter with cables - Any MQB 6speed car
Clutch Pedal - Any MQB car
Clutch line - Any MQB


Open Questions: 
-Cluster coding to accept manual? Or would it require a Euro cluster from a manual S3
-Not sure of the coding change for the push button start.
-Would a GTI transmission be an option and swap on the front diff from the S3 trans or does it have to be a Golf R trans for some reason.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

clumsy me said:


> I am here with you. I in the research phase for a manual swap on my S3. I am not looking to do a motorswap with it.
> 
> My list of things I have figured out about the swap so far.
> 
> ...



I believe the golf R and GTI have different dsg transmissions so you would probably need a manual trans out of a golf R to ensure proper fitment. Plus the GTI clutch might not be strong enough for your S3 motor. 

Lots of coding is involved.


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe the difference between the GTI and the R transmission is the haldex front Diff. But I agree I am aiming for a trans that already has the front diff on it.

I was messing around with the car last night and was trying to figure out what coding might need to be done. Under the engine section, I was able to recode for it to be matted to a manual trans and it accepted the coding. I did not try and start the car with it having the manual coding set tho, I want to do some more digging before I do that. 


Other things you would need to get around is;
-The reverse lights
-The clutch being depressed to allow the car to crank. 
-possibility an immoblizer?


The research will continue........


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I tried the engine coding swap to manual and I got a few codes, But I think it might help a lot in determining what other coding/boxes will be required. First off. The car will start and run as normal. Only odd this is that it no longer looks for the brake to be depressed to start the car. I think this is a big factor in showing that there are not other immobilizers that might cause an issue. 

1: Hill Assist fail - I think this is an easy one. It may just require turning this feature off in the ABS module. I dont really care for it so nothing missed there. 
2: TMPS Fail - Again I think this is a minor coding issue and I dont see a huge issue getting around this. 
3: Transmission communication fail: Well duhh its got a DSG in it but its looking for a manual. This may be the tricky one and may require a UK spec Manual TCU Which may snowball into needing a UK spec ECU but I dont think so. I am doing more digging into ECU part numbers between US and UK both Manual and DSG fitted cars.


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Any news or progress on this?   

Sent fra min SM-N975F via Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

A3SBQ said:


> Any news or progress on this?
> 
> Sent fra min SM-N975F via Tapatalk


Nothing yet, just hours of research! It may be cheaper just to buy the car


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Nothing yet, just hours of research! It may be cheaper just to buy the car


Chris,

Lets chat. I think we are doing the same research. I have started stock piling parts for this. 

I have ordered a shifter with cables from the UK.

I already have:
Clutch pedal from a GTI
Brake pedal from a GTI

Working on:
I believe that a 4motion Alltrack/GSW trans will work. It has slightly taller gearing but not crazy. also the bevel box is the same part number between the alltrack and golf r. 

I am trying to figure out what Clutch/flywheel will work. I am looking to retain the DMF just working out if it matter between the alltrack one or the golf r

Programing I have figured out most of it. 

-Max


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

clumsy me said:


> Chris,
> 
> Lets chat. I think we are doing the same research. I have started stock piling parts for this.
> 
> ...


Hi Max, 

What motor are you manual swapping?

Unfortunately my swap on a new DAZA motor would be extremely costly. Might be more effective to just do a big turbo build and be done with it. ( 2.0 big turbo ) I have a few parts that I have collected but nothing worth noting. 


I am trying to keep cost in mind here and manual swapping the new daza will cost as much as buying the car. Lots to take into account. I am leaning toward doing a VR6 swap on my Jetta and big turbo it. That would be a lot cheaper. 


Can't decide. The research is pain stating and sourcing the correct information is costly too


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> What motor are you manual swapping?
> 
> ...


Hey Chris,

I am going for a swap on my S3. I agree the DAZA would be a big undertaking and probably require some more custom work as I dont think there are any DAZA cars that came manual stock. 

In my situation, the Alltrack trans is much easier to find and much cheaper than an R trans. You could look into that but I am not sure how the longer gearing would work with the DAZA. 

There is a company in Germany that does manual swapped DAZAs and they have a bunch of youtube videos but they are all in german.


----------



## BellicoseAuto (Jun 13, 2021)

I’m just here... watching. I’ve been wondering if a DAZA swap in my alltrack would be feasible... EA888 2.0Ts are cool but 5 cylinder turbos are second only to big nasty V8s, and since I drive a VW now, turbo 5 pot it is...

so yeah anyway _bump_


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am just here to chime in and say yes this is possible and its easier than you think. She is out running and driving, also just passed my state inspection with it as well. Next stop is to mess with the audi dealer. Now I think I have the 1 of 1 S3. Merlin Purple and Manual.


----------



## kadu (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey man, did you manage to solve the flaws you described in this post?

I'm Brazilian and I'm going to swap my Golf Sportwagen. Sorry for the google translator english.

I'm researching about it, but I'm finding very little information, but the few I found, proved to be a relatively "easy" service!



eu desajeitado said:


> Bem, eu tentei uma troca de códigos do mecanismo para manual e alguns códigos, mas acho que pode ajudar a determinar outros códigos/caixas visíveis. primeiro. O carro chegará e funcionará normalmente. O estranho é que não pode ser feito para ligar o carro. Eu acho que isso é um grande fator para mostrar que não há outros imobilizadores que podem causar um problema.
> 
> 1: Falha no Hill Assist - acho que isso é fácil. Pode ser necessário apenas desativar esse recurso no módulo ABS. Eu realmente não me importo com isso, então nada faltou lá.
> 2: no TMPS - Mais uma vez, acho que este é um pequeno problema de código e não vejo um grande problema de falha em isso.
> ...


----------

